# Jay z



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a rock 'n roller with a vengance, but man when I listen to this guy I can see why people listen to hip hop & rap. 

This guy's diffirent, there's something about him. He's more intelligent than most in the game, he's a dark mastermind. If you knew what to look for you'd realise he's also an occultist. So we got this mystical, agressive, mastermind. In his interviews he looks like an withdrawn type, but in his lyrics he's strongly assertive & has a fearless iconoclastic edge. 

What is his enneagram coretype/tritype?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a *lot* of good hip-hop with intelligent lyrics, just most of it isn't mainstream. PM me or @Dope Amine.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Spades said:


> There's a *lot* of good hip-hop with intelligent lyrics, just most of it isn't mainstream. PM me or @_Dope Amine_.


Better than Jay Z? Want to have a stab at his Enneagram type?

I don't use PM by the way. You can suggest on here if it suits you.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

i've heard 3 and 8 for him. intuitively, he seems like a 3. hard to explain.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I think 3 too.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w7. He seems more concerned with dominance, power, and gluttony than he is about image for its own sake. His presence is also pretty gut-center:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Oak said:


> Better than Jay Z? Want to have a stab at his Enneagram type?
> 
> I don't use PM by the way. You can suggest on here if it suits you.


I don't know Jay-Z well enough to type him.

Hip-hop is not my area of expertise. I usually listen to instrumental hip-hop, chillhop, or trip-hop when it comes to that area of music, but I'll drop some names. I don't necessarily like these artists, I just know of them. Some are probably much better than others. In no particular order:

Common Market, Blue Scholars, Black Light District, Atmosphere, Brother Ali, Jel, Doomtree, Nujabes, CunninLynguists, sLanguage, Incise, Blue Sky Black Death, DJ Shadow, DJ Krush, Cyne.

Probably not the best of the best, but I don't know too much about the genre


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> i've heard 3 and 8 for him. intuitively, he seems like a 3. hard to explain.


He seems to jump between grounded gut type & nervous head type, between withdrawn & agressive. There seems to be something more intelligent & ambitious about him. He's collected & sensible. I would place him sp/so 8-5-3. He seems to be holding allot back, he's not showy enough to be a 3 core.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

cudibloop said:


> 8w7. He seems more concerned with dominance, power, and gluttony than he is about image for its own sake. His presence is also pretty gut-center:



Kanye seems more like a 8w7. Notice how his dominance seems to be tainted with narcissism, notice how his agression is more "alive". In contrast Jay Z is calm, reserved, more grounded, he's held back & it would seem like he's holding allot of things back. Jay's anger is more defensive(as in "careful what you say to me") whilst Kanye's seems to be more about overpowering, offensive.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Oak said:


> Kanye seems more like a 8w7. Notice how his dominance seems to be tainted with narcissism, notice how his agression is more "alive". In contrast Jay Z is calm, reserved, more grounded, he's held back & it would seem like he's holding allot of things back. Jay's anger is more defensive(as in "careful what you say to me") whilst Kanye's seems to be more about overpowering, offensive.


Kanye is a nervous head type (cp6w7) disintegrating to 3.

What you describe is actually descriptive of an average 8, and an unhealthy cp6, respectively. Unhealthy cp6s are offensive when they don't need to be, while 8s are relatively civil until they're given a reason not to be. Even then, Kanye's aggressiveness is more verbal (head) than physical (gut), and thus isn't really comparable to an 8's..


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

3w4 sp so


----------

